# UV to kill algae



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

UV is great to use in a planted tank but will not keep away all types of algae. Based on my experience, it does not work on the following types of algae and these are the most common.

Diatom algae
Blue Green Algae
Green Spot Algae
Green Dust Algae
Thread Algae
Black Beard Algae/Black Brush Algae

A UV algae will protect your healthy fish from getting parasites from diseased fish that may be introduced into the tank and it will keep you from contracting anything nasty if you have open sores or cuts and stick your hands in the tank. A diatom filter may give you the same benefits but may be cheaper in the long run to operate. The UV bulb in a UV sterlizer loses its effectiveness after 6-12 months and you have to replace the bulb whether it is burnt out or not to keep the UV sterilizer operating at peak efficiency.

If you are serious about preventing or at the very least minimizing algae, consider going the low tech route with low light plants and give your plants just enough light to grow but not so much that it feeds algae. If you are intent on keeping a high tech tank, be prepared to spend a lot of time and effort in getting and keeping your tank in a stable and balance state to minimize/prevent algae formation(via consistent c02 injection, proper ferts, proper lighting, etc.,) and get yourself a good algae cleaning crew no matter whether you choose low tech or high tech to keep whatever algae forms to a minimum.


----------



## reddragon1977 (May 30, 2007)

thank you for your response


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

it should help with diatoms like brown & green water but that's it....


----------



## efish (Apr 23, 2006)

not to jack thread, but will it help with my hair algae??? very mild case but i'm OCD about it.


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

It does not fight the spirogyra thread algae in my tank. Helped combat GW though.


----------



## forddna (Sep 12, 2007)

Helped with diatoms in my tank!


----------

